

An open solution for transit directions in iOS 6 - OpenTripPlanner - kennywinker
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/228865951/transit-app-for-ios-6-and-beyond

======
kpwebb
Portland TriMet just launched their new site using OpenTripPlanner:
<http://ride.trimet.org/> Looking forward to seeing this in other cities and
on the iPhone!

------
submergd
Can you not just create a shortcut to launch google maps in the browser?

~~~
guan
The mobile web version of Google Maps still doesn’t have retina graphics, so
it looks very ugly on most iOS devices.

